# Elton Brand's Latest Interview



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> Elton Brand interview - 8/5/2009
> _We caught up with Phialdelphia 76ers forward Elton Brand for an exclusive interview to discuss his off-season progress, his anticipation surrounding the upcoming season and the best thing about the City of Brotherly Love._
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/sixers/features/090805_brand.html


----------

